# Confirmed Near or New State Record Tarpon



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Caught on a pier off Galveston by Jeremy Hebert. 91" long and 46" girth. Fish weighed 210.7 pounds. Caught on a shad last night off the pier.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Shad was fished on the bottom. Also heard it is going to qualify as a new state record. James Plaag got some photos of it so maybe we can see it soon enough.


----------



## Rig'd UP (Mar 10, 2005)

Wow!

From the pier??

Using shad on the bottom??

That's incredible.


----------



## scooter2 (May 16, 2005)

I Just Got Off The Phone With Jeremy And Confirmed It's True. I Am Very Proud Of That Young Man.


----------



## fisher__man (Jan 13, 2006)

it is deffenetly true it was brought by the dickinson marine lab and identified. I believe it will be taken up to the TPWD expo this weekend in Austin to be put on display. 
I just cannot believe it was caught off a pier.
congrats to whoever caught it.


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

According to TPWD Dickinson Marine Lab-based Outreach Specialist
Bobby Miller, Ebert is donating his trophy catch to the department so that it may be mounted and placed on exhibit for future public viewing.


----------



## Weigh Master (Jan 15, 2006)

As the WeighMaster, that witnessed and verified the catch and weight, 210.7lbs, all I can say is..."that's one big silver minnow!!" Way to go guys. Glad to be part of Tx. Fishing History and I will personally mount my very own Tarpon "Scale". Ed................


----------



## stork (Jul 15, 2005)

which peir? 91st street?


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

*Just talked to Jeremy.......*

...he sounded tired, but still pretty hyped. It could not have happened to a nicer guy. He has has been fishing those things very hard for the last couple years, and he really deserves it. I am especially glad he caught it, and not a "fish pimp". He said there might be some sort of new conference at FTU, but was not sure.

Mike


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Congratulations to that gentleman. I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Marlintini (Apr 7, 2005)

it could not have happened to a better person. jeremy has put some miles on that pier.


----------



## LanceR (May 21, 2004)

Here's a photo of Jeremy's tarpon. Record is pending but weight taken on certified scales was 210.7 (210 lbs. - 11 oz.), 91 inches total length, 46 inch girth.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Yea, heard it was 91st street pier.


----------



## finatical (Dec 3, 2004)

daaaauuuummm... ;-)

congrats that's one big fish!

it had to have lost a few pounds overnight, i'm glad it made the books...

link to chronicle article

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/outdoors/4237944.html

tight lines,
finatical


----------



## finatical (Dec 3, 2004)

using the formula (L x G2)/800 that fish shuda weighed 240lbs 

it appears to be missing a few scales... ;-)


----------



## Mitchw123456 (Aug 14, 2005)

he looks familiar.. does he work at FTU?


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Mitchw123456 said:


> he looks familiar.. does he work at FTU?


From reading other posts, he worked in the rod and reel department.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Mitchw123456 said:


> he looks familiar.. does he work at FTU?


Yes he works there or rather use to.
There are few every yr, of Really BIG tarpon caught on piers on the whole Texas coast.
Thats where I got two of mine.
They are most of the time, big fish.
Congrats Jeremy.........................You fished hard over the yrs and deserved it.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats on the 'silver minnow'. Good thing they are mounting it for free - that would have cost some bucks!! Hope you have a big room and an understanding wife...


----------



## algoa (Sep 12, 2006)

from a peir , from any texas waters that huge. i to had some friends out their that witnessed the catch and are still out their catching jacks. what an acomplishment. congrats to jeremy.


----------



## tarpon_fly (Jun 22, 2004)

*Congratulations!*



LanceR said:


> Here's a photo of Jeremy's tarpon. Record is pending but weight taken on certified scales was 210.7 (210 lbs. - 11 oz.), 91 inches total length, 46 inch girth.


Congrats on your record Tarpon....


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

See, you sling shad and that's what ya get.


----------



## Texan523 (May 29, 2006)

*Congratulations*


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

shadslinger said:


> See, you sling shad and that's what ya get.


Yea, we all need to go redfish fishing and catch some tarpon bycatch!


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

congrats! that is truly awesome. no reason to book a guided trip for tarpon now just go to the pier. lol ha ha glad it was caught on the upper coast.


----------



## lure (Aug 15, 2005)

Great job jeremy im glab the record went to you. your a great fisherman and i enjoy fishing with you everytime i go with you. Your a stand-up guy and this could not have happened to a nicer person..... Congrats


----------



## Weigh Master (Jan 15, 2006)

Jeremy...............please give me call regarding paperwork 281-435-7775 or email me at [email protected] ed


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

I've fished with Jeremy on a few occasions, with his dad on many. Class people, both of them. The man (Jeremy) has earned his bones, given the amount of time and effort he's put in. I couldn't think of anyone that deserves it more. For those of you who don't know him, don't doubt his devotion to fishing, not even for a second. I'm glad for him. I'm also glad it wasn't some WWW. (weekend walmart warrior) Congratulations Jeremy, but now who's gonna work on my old Penns.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Tarpon on Bottom Baits*

I know that may sound unusual to some of you guys, but for years we fished Jupiter Inlet in Florida for Tarpon -- Mullet fished on a 5' carolina rig on bottom was all we used. It works just the same for me in Texas - about the only qualifier is you need to be in or near a pass or flowing bayou and CHUM. We hook up many Tarpon each year at Pass Cavallo usually fishing DEAD Mullet on bottom along the sandbar drops right at the edge of the surf - on incoming tides we fish the outer bars, and on outgoing tides we fish the inside points.

The guy that caught the state record on Menhaden on bottom shouldn't be a surprise - its the only way we fish for them.

We take the biggest mullet we can legally fish with, pop off the head (leaving the red gills) -and hook a big hook from the spine out thru the back. When the mullet is laying on bottom it is constantly bleeding and weaving/swaying in the current - Tarpon gets close and they will take it. Use mono leaders if you want to exclude the sharks or wire if ya want them too.

This usually doesn't work as well outside a pass if the tide isn't really rippin.


----------



## manchesterutd81 (Jun 25, 2006)

how often do they catch tarpon these days..

saw a old report showing that a long time ago they were more plentiful in southeast texas and south texas and now they are more rare as time goes on.,... at least the big ones

great job though that thing is huge


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

manchesterutd81 said:


> how often do they catch tarpon these days..
> 
> saw a old report showing that a long time ago they were more plentiful in southeast texas and south texas and now they are more rare as time goes on.,... at least the big ones
> 
> great job though that thing is huge


In the heat of the summer (mid-July until mid-Sept.), the upper-coast fishing is usually consistent if the weather is. You can catch tarpon in 5' seas, but no one tries to. Tarpon fishing is getting better every year up here. You just have to find them and be willing to cover a lot of water.


----------

